# Cost of Building Garden Wall



## AleoN (19 Jan 2007)

Hi
Anyone any idea on the approx. cost of building front garden wall - nothing fancy - about 4 blocks high with cappings and plastered on the outside.

Garden front is about 30 Mtrs long, so about 2 or 3 small piers along the length. Walls to be splayed inwards for 1.5 Mtrs at angle of 45 degrees to piers for gates. 
Kerry area by the way.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sn@kebite (21 Jan 2007)

Our wall is c.140 ft long, and 9 blocks high, proper masonary blocks hollow, And then 90 ft long along back garden with plastering on the 140 ft wall only and red-brick cappings on 140ft wall. And grey cappings on 90ft, (no Plastering). Cost about €6000 in June or July of 2003, but it was payed for by Shamrock Foods Ltd, cause they destroyed our old wall with JCBs.
Hope this helps, im sure i could think of more if u want.


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Jan 2007)

Hi Aleo,

Welcome to AAM.

You may find something helpful in these previous threads.


----------



## AleoN (22 Jan 2007)

Thanks sueellen -
Just to let you know I got a quote from a builder for €5,500 for the job. Anyone any thoughts on this? Thought it was a bit excessive myself. Straightforward job, no slope or anything like that.
Thanks for the replies


----------



## DACMAN (22 Jan 2007)

Aleon,
Back of an envelope calculation assuming you get get this work carried out by third parties - 
1. Groundworks say 1-2 days work circa €400
2. Concrete @ €65 per metre x 4.5 cubic metres = €300
3. 30m = 98Ft /1.5 = 65 Blocks per course x 4 Courses = 260 Blocks + circa 40 extra for piers = 300 Blocks * 0.50c per Block (4")= €150.00
4. Blocklayer €1.75c per block = €525
5. Plasterer circa 2 days @ €300 P.D = €600
6. Sand + Cement + Pier cap's  €250
Total = €2225

BTW 4 courses of blocks will only come to 2'6" high wall.


----------



## Scaper (23 Jan 2007)

DACMAN said:


> Aleon,
> Back of an envelope calculation assuming you get get this work carried out by third parties -
> 1. Groundworks say 1-2 days work circa €400
> 2. Concrete @ €65 per metre x 4.5 cubic metres = €300
> ...


 
and the cracks are FREE!! Looks like  4" Cavities an don edge!!!(Mickey Mouse strength). Better to go for a more robust finish 4" Solids (on Flat) or 9" (Cavity). Cost a bit more but will stand test of time.

BTW 4 courses of blocks= 36" (+ 4 joints) = 40".


----------



## AleoN (26 Jan 2007)

Dacman -    You calculation comes in nearer to what I was expecting!!!   Less than half what I was quoted. Am I being ripped off here? When I said 4 rows of blocks i was thinking of 9" cavities which should finish off about 38 - 40" with cappings as scaper pointed out. 

Think I should get another estimate?
Thanks to everyone for the replies.


----------



## kilomike (26 Jan 2007)

Aleon,
You should defiitely get more quotes, the one you got sounds like it was plucked out of the air. I think builders and other workers size you up for what they think you can afford before quoting a price.


----------



## misterskint (26 Jan 2007)

solids on edge are fine for a garden wall but cavities are a better job.I can understand where Dacman 's pricing is coming from but when questioning builders prices you have to allow for attendancies and profit(no-one works for free).also with a builder you have the security of a registered professional  business with guarantees carrying out the works instead of friends of friends doing the job.

That said €5500 seems a bit high . i would have thought €4500 inc. vat cash price should be 25% cheaper.


----------

